# Ecosystems



## growfox (Nov 9, 2008)

Ecosystems. AKA "Amazing/Incredible Ecosystems". Anyone know anything about these? Me and my friend are planning on investing in one but want to know if its worth the trouble. I read a thread some time ago about a grower who got 5 lbs off of one crop and it took 2 weeks less time than traditional growing methods such as ebb and flow. 

I've looked for hours but couldnt find that thread again. Anyone know where to look? Even just a reply with a link to another thread would be much appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## growfox (Nov 13, 2008)

No one huh? 

Well I am 99% sure we are going to try it anyways so ill let you know how it turns out when we get one. Will probably be around the end of December.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never heard of it, do you have a web link with some reference material?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 14, 2008)

umm...  you mean this one? hxxp://www.ezhydrokit.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_48&products_id=137

change xx to tt...  actually ecosystem is just.. IMO  its like a nature..but this one..maybe you can grow just clones/donors out of that.. you gotta grow mothers first..   which you can learn how to do it here and grow clones and harvest it every 55 days..   just my 2 cent saying...  it's impossible to grow huge mothers from seeding from that system..  like you said  you want grow lot of buds... donors can do that..  and we here do that too for less than 4,000.00    I dun't know why you wanna invest this one  well..


----------



## growfox (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, that is a ecosystem. I read about someone who used it a while back that he got 5lbs. He gave a full detailed journal about his grows with it. He explained all the modifications he made and everything. Only problem is that I cant find that original article so now I am looking for others who have used it and who can give a little insight on the wrig. 

We already have an 80 plant veg system and the house we are going to expand into will have another 80 plants just for clones.  We want to max out the space so we are going to try to use 200-300 baby clones. 

Our local hydro store said that they might be able to get it for us for $2500 but I am not sure. You figure if you did one decent harvest from it, it would pay itself off.  Plus our growing space is limited and we need to do large harvests so this seemed like the logical choice. 

Our concern is that its much different than our ebb and grow bucket system and we are unsure about a few things. 

I found a small article about a week ago, it gave some details about his grow but not the full journal from beginning to end....

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=94525&st=0#entry989860

He made all kinds of modifications to it, thats the kind of info I want to know. Ill keep looking, but in the mean time, we are saving up for one. Hell...if we do good enough, you  might want one too!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, good luck with that.  You obviously grow commercially and yield is your greatest concern, but, I just don't think that there is a growing system/method out there that is going to give you over 2-1/2 g per watt of light--I don't care how controlled the rest of the environment is.


----------



## growfox (Nov 14, 2008)

You make it sound like you dont approve of what we do or how we do it.  I dont really like the word commercially but I suppose it fits in some ways.  Really the only reason we are doing this is to pay our bills and live confortably. Not to say that there is anything wrong with medical MJ but neither of us smoke so there isnt really any other reason for us to grow it other than to make a kind of business out of it. 

Weight is currently our concern beucase our strain is considered the best in our entire area. Dont ask me why, it just is for some reason. Something to do with the THC and the taste.

When you dont have to worry about the potiency and quality beucase the strain is already good then all you have to worry about is weight. If you worry about weight then that means you worry about everything else such as no mites, good nutes, proper lighting, etc. Really the only difference in this case is that we are restricted on space, which is why we are going to try to get the ecosystems, it cuts our flower room space in half, maybe more, especially once we get it dialed in.

As far as getting 2g/watt, someone else already has done it, I just cant find the grow journal. It was done under 2 600w HPS bulbs. He got about 5lbs out of it.


----------

